# Mal eine Frage kennt eine was zu Fahren in Barrien bei Syke ???



## Michael.H (5. November 2009)

Wollte mal nach Syke zum Rad fahren wies aber nicht Pop da was ist   
habe gehört das es in Barrien was gibt. 

Mfg Michael


----------



## xe4500 (5. November 2009)

Warwer Sand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wulfhoop (6. November 2009)

- In Barrien gibts die CX Strecke am Krusenberg am Ortsausgang Richtung Okel linker Hand
- Warwer Sand bei Ristedt
- Wald bei Groß Ippener  zw Schießplatz u Kirchseelte
- Homfeld - Heiligenberg

am besten mit dem Crosser zw all diesen hin und herfahren - gibt ne super 3-4h Tour

Steff


----------



## Krissi_510 (27. September 2010)

Kla gib es da was. hab selber ein par Trails gebaut. Schau doch einfach mal in Barrien im wald rum. Schwierigkeit meiner trails liegt so bei Freeride und Downhill.


----------



## Michael.H (27. September 2010)

Hallo 

Werde mall ruhm kommen sage foher bescheit !

Mdg Michael


----------



## Krissi_510 (30. September 2010)

ja. ich bau immoment auch in syke an einem northshore. könn dann ja da auch mal vorbeifahren. kannst du mal deine icq nummer auf schreiben?


----------



## Krissi_510 (1. Oktober 2010)

kannst du am übernächsten wochenende?


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2010)

Bist Du direkt am Krusenberg am Buddeln?


----------



## Krissi_510 (17. Oktober 2010)

ne aber ein freund von mir. warst du da


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2010)

Krissi_510 schrieb:


> ne aber ein freund von mir. warst du da



Jau, habe mir das mal mit dem Ralf angeschaut.


----------



## Krissi_510 (19. Oktober 2010)

is aber total ********. naja ich bau ja auch nich mit. was fährst du denn so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2010)

Krissi_510 schrieb:


> is aber total ********. naja ich bau ja auch nich mit. was fährst du denn so



In erster Linie CC und AM, hab mir jetzt aber auch einen Freerider bestellt!


----------



## Krissi_510 (24. Oktober 2010)

Lass mal zusammen fahren. wann hast du denn mal zeit? vlt nächstes wochende. wann kommt denn der freerider an


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

Nächstes WE wäre schon ok zum Fahren, mal schauen was da zeitlich geht. Der Freerider kommt leider nicht vor Ende März, da die Rahmenkonstruktion noch mal überarbeitet wurde!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Krissi_510 (24. Oktober 2010)

gut ich hab auch nur ein cc. warst du schon mal beim warwer sand. ist echt schön da. kannst du mir mal deine icq nummer geben oda so, dass wir uns absprechen können?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

Den Warwer Sand kenne ich aber auch!


----------



## Krissi_510 (25. Oktober 2010)

ja is eig ganz schön da. hättest du denn am sonntag zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2010)

Krissi_510 schrieb:


> ja is eig ganz schön da. hättest du denn am sonntag zeit?



Schaun wir mal, für Sonntag ist hier auch in Vilsen wohl Biken angesagt. Und ob ich dann nach Warwe fahre obwohl hier vor der Haustür Biken angesagt ist?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Krissi_510 (27. Oktober 2010)

ja ich wiess auch nich ob ich da bin. vlt ja übernächstes wochenende, wenn da noch kein schnee liegt


----------



## christo31 (29. Oktober 2010)

northshore in syke , wo solln das sein?


----------



## Krissi_510 (4. November 2010)

wenn du von syke nach nordwohlde fährst kommt da ein wald. da ist auch so ein jugendheim oda so. und da versteckt zwischen bäumen und hügeln ein wunderbarer singletrail.


----------



## Hitschler (10. Juni 2013)

moin ich weiß nicht ob hier noch jemand rein guckt 

aber ich komme auch aus syke und suche hier noch ein paar tolle stellen zu biken


----------



## Krissi_510 (17. Juni 2013)

Hi, cool das immer wieder Leute in syke auf dem Mountainbike sitzen. Wir haben eine freeride Strecke und kennen alle trails hier. Worauf fährst du denn? 
Gruß Kristian


----------

